# Waxing my board? WFO base? Help!



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Soooo....

I have the 07/08 Burton Feelgood...and it comes with a WFO base, apparently I dont ever have to wax it. Which is total BS I know. But, how long should I wait to wax it for the first time? I was reading up on waxing my board myself (with an iron and a slow drip with wax...the whole thing), and then I was also reading that the first layer of wax that normal boards come with are garbage and you should re wax it pretty soon after you get it. But with my board, and the WFO base, does that theory still hold true?

Any suggestions?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Feelgod has a sintered base,which along with any other base should be waxed. As far as when to wax it will be your prefrence. But for most part wax it 3-4 rides and also depending on snow conditions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

laz167 said:


> The Feelgod has a sintered base,which along with any other base should be waxed. As far as when to wax it will be your prefrence. But for most part wax it 3-4 rides and also depending on snow conditions.




Should I still scrape the old wax off?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you already ridden the board? If so, you probably don't need to worry about scraping off the old wax. All you need to do is clean, wax, scrape, buff, done


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

you mean you just got it,but havent riden it yet? No just add another coat of wax then scape.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

No I have rode it, probably around 30 times or so? Maybe more.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Then it's due for a wax...but since your in the NY area, and won't be riding for like 3 more month's just wax it and don't scape it off til your ready to ride again. This will keep your edges rust free, and your base protected from drying out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Then it's due for a wax...but since your in the NY area, and won't be riding for like 3 more month's just wax it and don't scape it off til your ready to ride again. This will keep your edges rust free, and your base protected from drying out.



Ahhh...dont have to remind me about it being 3 more months!!! lol. Its like torture...

Thanks alot for all your help!!!


----------

